# Living in Phuket ?



## estelleblaud

Hi all,

I’m starting a new thread, as I need some valuable testimonies from long-time expats as you guys . 

I’ve been offered a position in Phuket, Thailand. I really love this country. It is so cheap, warm, culturally rich, and paradisiac that I have the feeling I cannot let this chance slip away…

What do you guys think about living in Phuket? Any expats there that can provide a valuable feedback?

I’ve already lived for a while in Bangkok, but this city is literally too much for me. I enjoyed it the time I stayed, but I guess a more “chilled out” place will be a better match for me. I’m looking for something less crazy, where I can enjoy a very good standard of living with my GF in one of the most beautiful part of this country. 

Any recommendations of expats already settled there?
What is for you the best part of the island to stay?
Is the cost of living comparable to Bangkok’s?
Is it easy to get around the island, or should I consider buying a motorbike/scooter?
What are the weekend activities that you would recommend?

I enjoyed my time in Phuket when I went there for vacation, but I have to admit my knowledge about it is quite limited.

I have a full bunch of questions, but I guess it’s better to wait for your feedback.

Thank you in advance for any help you will provide folks!


----------



## dancebert

I see you made the same post on the Hua Hin expat forum. Have you considered this Phuket specific forum?


----------



## Mathieularoche

In fact, I saw your post on Hua Hin forum too 

The link for Phuket specific forum is a good source of information 

Anyway, if you need specific information, I might be able to help you... I've been looking for a lot information over time, and I guess I can provide you with decent information...

When are you planning on arriving? Will you be arriving from Bkk or from France?


----------



## estelleblaud

Hello,
Yes I admit that I seek to have the maximum information everywhere because I need to organize and have a lot of opinions on the subject.
Thank you for the link you suggest, it will be very useful to me


----------



## estelleblaud

Hello,
Indeed I went to consult the link and I found a lot of useful information.
I saw in the comments that you also had information Mathieularoche?
I will be in thailand at the end of the year, at the beginning of September and I will leave France
Do you know the city of Talat nuea?
Have you ever lived in Thailand?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

There are many recent posts about life in Phuket. Have you bothered to even look at them?


----------



## Mathieularoche

estelleblaud said:


> Hello,
> Indeed I went to consult the link and I found a lot of useful information.
> I saw in the comments that you also had information Mathieularoche?
> I will be in thailand at the end of the year, at the beginning of September and I will leave France
> Do you know the city of Talat nuea?
> Have you ever lived in Thailand?


Talat Nuea is a good location in the South East part of the island. It's a cheap area for housing, and food. 

Yes I lived in Bangkok first, and headed to Phuket.  

Ok, so I guess you are in the process of finding a place to stay, flight tickets, Visa, and so on. If you need information for this kind of paperwork I can help you too. 

It's not always easy to handle an international relocation on your own, but you have quite a lot of time to make it happen, and above all to make it as smooth as possible. :bounce:

I had a bit of troubles when doing this, as I'm not a well-organized person lol. But if you take your time and do your own research, you can make it easier


----------



## estelleblaud

Hello,
Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions, it is already clearer
I went to see other discussions Thaibigfoot but I seek to retrieve as much information as possible.
This is not the funniest party, a lot of stress, lack of time and papers to regroup. But hey we have to go through there
To transport your personal belongings, have you managed to find a good service? I can not see anything that suits me ..
Maybe we can meet up for a beer or something to eat when I get settled in Phuket


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Hello Estelle. Welcome to Expat dot com.

I sold everything I owned in the U.S. when I decided to retire to Phuket. I had never even been here before, but, I wanted my retirement to be an adventure. And, it has! I’ve never regretted it.

I am 2 meters tall and 130-140 kg. Knowing it would be difficult finding things in my size here, I came with 5 fully packed pieces of large luggage and duffel bags with large shoes, shirts, jeans, dress slacks, shorts and swim suit. I forgot a good motorcycle helmet and rainsuit. Good ones just aren’t available here.

It is much less expensive to pay the airline a luggage/weight fee than pay to ship things.

Make sure your passport is for as long as possible. You don’t want to have to renew an old passport a short time after you get here.

I don’t drink very much. But, I do eat! A beer and burger would be terrific.

Jim


----------



## fertooos

Hi guys, i will be in Phuket next week and i need ur help, my qustion about medicine, if i need to buy analogs TeraFlu Extra in this place, what i can find there?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

fertooos said:


> Hi guys, i will be in Phuket next week and i need ur help, my qustion about medicine, if i need to buy analogs TeraFlu Extra in this place, what i can find there?


There seems to be a pharmacy on every corner, though, they can't sell any real strong medicines. I don't know if they have Teraflu Extra.

If they don't have, and you really need it, go to a hospital's emergency room. They may have. If so, they'll charge you β800 for the doctor to write the prescription, plus β120 hospital fee, plus the price of the prescription from their in house pharmacy.

Good luck.


----------



## estelleblaud

Hello,
Thank you Thai bigFoot for all your information, I understand your approach and I am even hesitating to do this but I have business that have a significant sentimental value and I can not leave them here. These are objects style interior decorations like furniture, paintings and I really like to transport them to Thailand.
I can not resist a beer with a local burger, I hope to hear from you quickly


----------



## Mathieularoche

estelleblaud said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions, it is already clearer
> I went to see other discussions Thaibigfoot but I seek to retrieve as much information as possible.
> This is not the funniest party, a lot of stress, lack of time and papers to regroup. But hey we have to go through there
> To transport your personal belongings, have you managed to find a good service? I can not see anything that suits me ..
> Maybe we can meet up for a beer or something to eat when I get settled in Phuket


Hi Estelle !!!

Unlike ThaiBigFoot, I decided to hire a company when moving there. I had too many things: furnitures, clothes, water fountain, statues, frame arts, etc. So I contacted a moving company that one of my friend suggested to me, and it was worth the money I spent. They pack everything, they ship it, and then unpack it at your new place.   

One of my best friend just relocated to Krabi (near there), and also hired a company. Everything went well from what I've heard from him... I'll ask him the name of the company and let you know


----------



## estelleblaud

Hello, Matthieularoche
it would be really nice if you could tell me the name of this company because I am also looking for myself but I see so many comments on various sites that I do not know who to believe. There was no bad surprise with this company ?


----------



## Mathieularoche

estelleblaud said:


> Hello, Matthieularoche
> it would be really nice if you could tell me the name of this company because I am also looking for myself but I see so many comments on various sites that I do not know who to believe. There was no bad surprise with this company ?


Hi Estelle, 

I got some good news for you  I asked my friend. He found in his emails the name of the company  

He told me they provided excellent services and follow up during the process. It might not be the cheapest, but they are very good at handling your stuff with transparency and efficiency, according to he told me.

Please let me know how it ends up, I'm curious 

Hope it will help you. Here is the website, I guess you can just visit it and contact them for a quotation: https://siam-relocation.com

Cheers


----------



## olegapostol

hello. i no live in phuket, bbut i would like visit this very nice city.


----------



## jeng13

estelleblaud said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m starting a new thread, as I need some valuable testimonies from long-time expats as you guys .
> 
> I’ve been offered a position in Phuket, Thailand. I really love this country. It is so cheap, warm, culturally rich, and paradisiac that I have the feeling I cannot let this chance slip away…
> 
> What do you guys think about living in Phuket? Any expats there that can provide a valuable feedback?
> 
> I’ve already lived for a while in Bangkok, but this city is literally too much for me. I enjoyed it the time I stayed, but I guess a more “chilled out” place will be a better match for me. I’m looking for something less crazy, where I can enjoy a very good standard of living with my GF in one of the most beautiful part of this country.
> 
> Any recommendations of expats already settled there?
> What is for you the best part of the island to stay?
> Is the cost of living comparable to Bangkok’s?
> Is it easy to get around the island, or should I consider buying a motorbike/scooter?
> What are the weekend activities that you would recommend?
> 
> I enjoyed my time in Phuket when I went there for vacation, but I have to admit my knowledge about it is quite limited.
> 
> I have a full bunch of questions, but I guess it’s better to wait for your feedback.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you will provide folks!


Hi Estelleblaud!

Phuket is a great place. I stayed there for just a short vacation. Lifestyle is more slower and relax. Cost of living in thailand is cheap and I guess it is more cheaper in Phuket compared to Bangkok. Local transporation is not like in Bangkok, but still you can go around using the motorbike taxi, but if you will stay there for long term, you can also buy scooter.

Goodluck all the best,
jeng cua


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

AbleFact3 said:


> I think Phuket is better place for living than Bankog. Moreover there are a lot of real estate object that cost lower and can bring you good income. When i arrived in Phuket i bought villa and had sold it after 3 month. So you can work here and in the same time have extra money on trading


When did you do this?


----------



## Omegaman477

estelleblaud said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m starting a new thread, as I need some valuable testimonies from long-time expats as you guys .
> 
> I’ve been offered a position in Phuket, Thailand. I really love this country. It is so cheap, warm, culturally rich, and paradisiac that I have the feeling I cannot let this chance slip away…
> 
> What do you guys think about living in Phuket? Any expats there that can provide a valuable feedback?
> 
> I’ve already lived for a while in Bangkok, but this city is literally too much for me. I enjoyed it the time I stayed, but I guess a more “chilled out” place will be a better match for me. I’m looking for something less crazy, where I can enjoy a very good standard of living with my GF in one of the most beautiful part of this country.
> 
> Any recommendations of expats already settled there?
> What is for you the best part of the island to stay?
> Is the cost of living comparable to Bangkok’s?
> Is it easy to get around the island, or should I consider buying a motorbike/scooter?
> What are the weekend activities that you would recommend?
> 
> I enjoyed my time in Phuket when I went there for vacation, but I have to admit my knowledge about it is quite limited.
> 
> I have a full bunch of questions, but I guess it’s better to wait for your feedback.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you will provide folks!


Generally, the tourist towns in Phuket can be more expensive than BKK, rent wise. Overall Phuket has a slightly higher cost of living over outer BKK.

I would avoid renting long term in Patong, it will do your head in. Look to Kamala, Surin, Karon. Phuket Town tends to be a bit dirty and grubby. But cheaper. A scooter is the best option, and the cheapest. Try to buy new. But, Phuket back roads are crap, and tricky at best. Buy a proper helmet from US/UK, the Thai helmets are garbage. Remember that Phuket gets huge monsoonal rains, often. Making a scooter impractical. Personally I own a car in Phuket. The weather is just too unpredictable.

Weekends/weekdays are the same, everything runs 7 days. Phuket is geared to the tourist trade, but does have a significant expat population.

Book a flight, rent a room for a month and explore. You will never get all the answers from a forum. Also, do your sums well, Thailand's cost of living for expats is climbing.


----------



## Richjohn

I would not move furniture from your home country to Thailand, - too many implications with paperwork, taxes etc. Just buy what you need locally. Where possible, don't bring to Thailand anything you can't afford to lose.

Do NOT buy property just rent, then you can move if there are problems, or you find a better location. Buying is problematical and difficult (you can only long term lease) and selling difficult. I repeat - Do not buy. 

Whether you have transport will influence where you live relative to your workplace. If you are working legally, your employer will need to get you a work permit and you will first need a Non-Immigrant visa, with documentation from your employer. 

Bring light cotton clothes with you, a few of most things. The rest you can buy locally. There are some big department stores like Robinsons, Central Plaza etc.

Prices are higher in Phuket (than other parts of Thailand) as it is a holiday resort destination, and as a foreigner you may get charged more for some things. (Not marked prices in stores).

High season = November to March, - less hot and drier. It then gets hotter through April to June and rains progressively more from April through to October.

Note Immigration office is in Phuket town which is a hassle to get to and from some parts of the island.


----------

